# Looking for where hydraulic fluid is added on a Kubota R510.



## qrthorserc (6 mo ago)

Looked all over with no luck, unless you have to unbolt the 6 bolts on the top of the tank?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello qrthorserc, welcome to the forum.

See page 44 of the attached operator's manual for a R520 (similar to a R510). 



https://www.kubota.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/R420S-R520S.pdf


----------

